# USSF GM - Earnie Stewart



## MWN (Jul 5, 2018)

Five Things to Know:
https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2018/06/06/14/42/20180606-feat-mnt-five-things-to-know-usmnt-gm-earnie-stewart

I like the fact that most of his experience and background is rooted in Europe.  With Stewart as the new GM, we have an great opportunity to avoid the MLS bias that we got from Arena.


----------

